
White’s case could spark a review of the rules for dealing with trans inmates - DoreenMichele
https://nypost.com/2018/09/07/transgender-woman-accused-of-sexually-assaulting-inmates/
======
rjplatte
Good. This has gotten ridiculous.

~~~
hn_throwaway_99
Would you suggest a solution?

~~~
browsercoin
he will probably say something along the lines that invalidate the entire idea
of gender and refuse to listen to science's view by referencing a book of
fiction that allegedly was written by people who used to chill with God.

Next thing you know he is blaming Jews and any other group traditionally been
scapegoated.

Be as it may, there needs to be more study and enforcement done to prevent
this sort of outcome, but sexual violence is not exempt in women prison
population.

The main issue seems to me a cultural obsession towards demonizing the
phallus. For instance, it's perfectly acceptable for men/women to joke about
harming a phallus yet it's absolutely not okay the other way around, yet
demand society treat both as equals. It's interesting that in Japan it's
associated with positiveness, while loathed in Anglo culture. For example,
'bollocks' refers to the scrotum. Hence, the tendency towards much less
societal tolerance and increase in violence towards sexual minorities. While
transgenderism is still a tabboo, I don't think transwoman faces physical
challenge in Japan vs UK.

I mean they killed Turing because he was gay which represented a cultural
threat via symbolism, but my theory is that societies with institutional level
homosexual dynamics early childhood to young adulthood, mainly the whole
concept of _boarding school_ , where the upbringing of boys are left to the
caretakers, statistically almost always an abuser, instead of a caring UK
mother who can't be allowed to bother with "brats", will display violence
towards the very victim which they project themselves on to.

The adage of projection is very real with homophobia. In my case, I worked
with an account executive who was openly homophobic, would utter the word
"faggot", use racially insensitive photos of minorities, in supposedly a
startup that touts itself as a "diversity beacon". So it irks me when I see
people misrepresent the whole situation and transphobia is no different. It's
far worse, I've worked with a gay CEO who proudly claimed how he turned down a
transwoman because it was "wrong".

If people just dealt with their own insecurities instead of trying to make it
a "hetero-cis" vs "freaks", it would do society and this world a giant favor.
I mean look at Thailand, no laws or people parading Caityln, simply
acceptance, without any anger or personal views.

